# [revdep-rebuild] installe tjrs plex-media-server (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Depuis peu de temps et après avoir fait ma mise à jour @world puis le nettoyage avec "--depclean" ; revdep-rebuild réinstalle systématiquement la version media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523::fkmclane.

À priori, c'est cette version qui est concernée.

Je peux le faire deux fois de suite ou davantage ; c'est pas normal.

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -p

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

emerge  --pretend --oneshot --complete-graph=y media-tv/plex-media-server:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523 

n73sm ~ # emerge -pv plex-media-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523::fkmclane  USE="-avahi -pax_kernel" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild.sh -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires libdb-4.8.so)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires libdb-4.8.so)

[ 74% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 (symbol avpriv_load_new_libs, version LIBAVUTIL_55 not defined in file libavutil.so.55 with link time reference)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so -> (none)

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 -> media-tv/plex-media-server

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot  --pretend media-tv/plex-media-server:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523 

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

Je pense que je peux supprimer ces :

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

Mais je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir supprimer le dernier :

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57

 *Quote:*   

> (symbol avpriv_load_new_libs, version LIBAVUTIL_55 not defined in file libavutil.so.55 with link time reference)

 

Est un peu mystérieuxLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Dec 15, 2017 5:53 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai sorti les trois .so de leurs répertoires respectifs

```
n73sm ~ # mv /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so .

n73sm ~ # mv /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so .

n73sm ~ # mv /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 .
```

Et maintenant,

revdep-rebuild -p

et

revdep-rebuild.sh --ignore --pretend

me répondent chacun que mon système est « consistent »

Plex est redémarré et il semble fonctionner normalement.

édition : j'ai quand même dû le réinstaller ; il y avait un souci.

Et c'est encore le même "cirque" ;

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

emerge  --pretend --oneshot --complete-graph=y media-tv/plex-media-server:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523 

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild.sh --ignore --pretend

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires libdb-4.8.so)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires libdb-4.8.so)

[ 74% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 (symbol avpriv_load_new_libs, version LIBAVUTIL_55 not defined in file libavutil.so.55 with link time reference)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so -> (none)

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 -> media-tv/plex-media-server

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot  --pretend media-tv/plex-media-server:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523 

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

C'est déjà arrivé par le passé ; ça doit être un bug dans le paquet.Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Dec 05, 2017 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild

 

T'as lancé un revdep-rebuild sans le --pretend? Désolé si la question parait bete...

Sinon t'as un bug qui vise les mêmes librairies que toi mais ce n'est pas la me chose

https://bugs.gentoo.org/611808

----------

## pti-rem

 *sebB wrote:*   

> T'as lancé un revdep-rebuild sans le --pretend? Désolé si la question parait bete... 

 

Oui, je l'ai lancé sans le --pretend quand je suis passé tout récemment en C++14 PIE

C'est lors d'une mise à jour @world supplémentaire que j'ai constaté le fait.

Je crois que ce n'est pas très important comme problème.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser ; il y a de bonnes chances que ça se tasse à la prochaine version de Plex et / ou d'autres updates.

J'ai vu que je pouvais donner des exclusions à revdep-rebuild mais je ne suis pas trop intéressé.

Je réessaierai quand même pour vérifier si l'installation est systématique.

Merci sebB

----------

## pti-rem

 *sebB wrote:*   

> T'as lancé un revdep-rebuild sans le --pretend? Désolé si la question parait bete...

 

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je réessaierai quand même pour vérifier si l'installation est systématique.

 

Alors, oui : c'est bien systématique ; L'installation de media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.0.4523::fkmclane est faite à chaque appel à revdep-rebuild.

Je l'ai fait deux fois de suite. c'est pas utile d'en faire plus.

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster le retour de

```
ldd /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so
```

Tu as dans tes messages d'erreur

 *Quote:*   

> requires libdb-4.8.so

 

Le problème est que sys-libs/db en est à la version 5.23 sur gentoo. A moins que plex n'utilise ses propres librairies?

Tu peux tenter soit en créant un lien symbolique (ln /usr/lib64/libdb-5.3.so /usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so) soit en installant db-4.8 (emerge =sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2)

Par contre je sais pas ce que ca va donner...

Au pire tu ouvre un bug

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et merci sebB pour ton aide

```
n73sm ~ # ldd /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

ldd: attention : vous n'avez pas la permission d'exécution pour `/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so'

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffc81cdc000)

   libdb-4.8.so => not found

   libpython2.7.so.1.0 => /usr/lib64/libpython2.7.so.1.0 (0x00007f7060d08000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f7060ae8000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f7060739000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f7060535000)

   libutil.so.1 => /lib64/libutil.so.1 (0x00007f7060332000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f7060024000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f7061319000)
```

sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2 s'installerai dans un nouveau slot

```
n73sm ~ # emerge =sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2:4.8::gentoo [5.3.28-r2:5.3::gentoo] USE="cxx examples -doc -java -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

J'ai l'ai donc installé et je l'ai "fixé" :

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --noreplace =sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2
```

Puis :

```
n73sm ~ # ldd /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

ldd: attention : vous n'avez pas la permission d'exécution pour `/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so'

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so: /usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so: version `DB4_8' not found (required by /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so)

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffebe2d9000)

   libdb-4.8.so => /usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so (0x00007ffbbbd4b000)

   libpython2.7.so.1.0 => /usr/lib64/libpython2.7.so.1.0 (0x00007ffbbb96a000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007ffbbb74a000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007ffbbb39b000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007ffbbb197000)

   libutil.so.1 => /lib64/libutil.so.1 (0x00007ffbbaf94000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007ffbbac86000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ffbbc2f8000)
```

 *sebB wrote:*   

> A moins que plex n'utilise ses propres librairies?

 

C'est ce qu'il semblerait d'après ce message « version `DB4_8' not found » et après avec « version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so »

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent
```

Donc là c'est bon.

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild.sh --ignore --pretend

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (symbol db_create, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol db_env_create, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol db_sequence_create, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol db_strerror, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol db_version, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference)

[ 74% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so (symbol __db_ndbm_clearerr, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_close, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_delete, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_error, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_fetch, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_firstkey, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_nextkey, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_open, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference

symbol __db_ndbm_store, version DB4_8 not defined in file libdb-4.8.so with link time reference)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 (symbol avpriv_load_new_libs, version LIBAVUTIL_55 not defined in file libavutil.so.55 with link time reference)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *    -> xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin-1.2.6

xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse-0.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-plugin-1.0.5

xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.8.2

xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin-0.6.7

xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin

 *    -> xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin-1.2.6

xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse-0.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-plugin-1.0.5

xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.8.2

xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin-0.6.7

xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4

xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so -> (none)

 *   /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/libavcodec.so.57 -> media-tv/plex-media-server

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

^C *   ...terminated. Removing incomplete 5_order.rr.
```

Au premier lancement de revdep-rebuild.sh --ignore --pretend ; j'ai eu une mention de xfce-extra/tumbler qui amenait à prétendre une réinstallation de 1315 paquets

Accessoirement j'ai installé la version =xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.32 sur la 0.1.31-r1 et voilà ci-dessus ce que donne après le revdep-rebuild.sh --ignore --pretend et que j'ai interrompu.

Alors que la « new python coded version » de revdep-rebuild ne signale rien.

revdep-rebuild.sh semble être dans les choux.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Au pire tu ouvre un bug

 

Oui, pourquoi pas...

Je ne sais pas où le faire.

Et vu que revdep-rebuild ne signale plus rien...

Il ne semblait pas y avoir de dysfonctionnement du serveur avant cette manipulation ; Je vais voir maintenant à l'usage.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

C'est le même topo avec la version =media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.1.4561::fkmclane

J'ai laissé =sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2 installé. J'ai essayé sans et revdep-rebuild réinstalle encore systématiquement cette autre version du serveur Plex.

Il faut passer l'argument --ignore à revdep-rebuild pour qu'il effectue les deux phases de « Collecting » et trouve libdb-4.8.so (/usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so dans mon cas) si il/elle n'est pas dans son cache.

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild --pretend --verbose 

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Found a valid cache, skipping collecting phase

 * Scanning files

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Broken files that require: libdb-4.8.so (64 bits) # J'ai aussi /usr/lib32/libdb-4.8.so de présente (?)

   * /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

   * /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so

 * Assign files to packages

   * /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/dbm.so -> media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.1.4561

   * /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so -> media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.1.4561

emerge  --pretend --verbose --oneshot --complete-graph=y media-tv/plex-media-server:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.1.4561::fkmclane  USE="-avahi -pax_kernel" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild --ignore --verbose 

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Collecting dynamic linking informations

 * Scanning files

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent
```

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Avec la version =media-tv/plex-media-server-1.10.1.4602::fkmclane installée lors d'une mise à jour globale, revdep-rebuild renvoie un bon résultat.

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild --pretend --verbose

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Collecting dynamic linking informations

 * Scanning files

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent
```

```
n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild  --verbose

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Found a valid cache, skipping collecting phase

 * Scanning files

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent
```

J'ai laissé =sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2 installé.

```
n73sm ~ # ldd /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so

ldd: attention : vous n'avez pas la permission d'exécution pour `/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so'

/usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so: /usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so: version `DB4_8' not found (required by /usr/lib64/plexmediaserver/Resources/Python/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so)

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fff34dfc000)

   libdb-4.8.so => /usr/lib64/libdb-4.8.so (0x00007ff355e92000)

   libpython2.7.so.1.0 => /usr/lib64/libpython2.7.so.1.0 (0x00007ff355ab1000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007ff355891000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007ff3554e2000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007ff3552de000)

   libutil.so.1 => /lib64/libutil.so.1 (0x00007ff3550db000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007ff354dcd000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ff35643f000)
```

----------

